# New Life-Like Cars from Walthers?



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some of the upcoming Life-Like sets from Walthers look to have some *very interesting* cars in them. New Mustangs, NASCAR Fusion and Charger, etc. 

But the real question is, will they ever see the light of day??? 

Notice the freakish similarity in the LL set packaging and the AutoWorld set packaging. Hmmm..............

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

AFX
The Charger is already out, I bought 3 at the local Hobby Town. 
Hopefully the Fusion will be out soon.

Larry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What I find funny is...*

Anyone notice the label on the box that says "Max Traxx Technology"...

Makes me wonder if Max Trax has their name copywrited...
And even if they don't, Max Trax clearly has the use of the name first...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mustangs look pretty cool too. May have to pick up some for track runners. The kids would love them for sure. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Life-Like added some drawings of the prototypes for the Mustang and Fusion. The Life-Like Charger was very well done. If they follow through into production we can officially declare that Life-Like has started to get its act together. The days of the Life-Like turtle cars may be coming to an end. The Life-Like Fusion actually looks better than the real NASCAR Fusion, which looks pretty much like the old Taurus with the Fusion grille painted over the same fascia.

With all these new HO products hitting the streets this year you would think that the manufacturers believe there is a market for this stuff. I'll do my best to not let them down...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Lype Motorsport said:


> AFX
> The Charger is already out, I bought 3 at the local Hobby Town.
> Hopefully the Fusion will be out soon.
> 
> Larry


I have yet to see the actual Charger, would it be possible to post some pics?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Marty, it's a NASCAR Charger, not a real Charger. Like all current NASCARs it bears almost no resemblance to the real car. But the LL NASCAR Charger does look pretty much like the NASCAR version.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9793


----------

